# where to buy potassium sulfate ?



## surpera1

i need a source in order to make my own fertilizer - the formula i have found is
1. 1/4 cup of potassium sulphate
2. 1/4 cup of epsom salt (magnesium sulphate)
3. 1/8 cup of potassium nitrate (salt peter - stump remover)

the epsom salt and stump remover i know i can find
what is a common name or source for the potassium sulfate ? i am not a chemist - but i am persistent - hahahahahaah - THANKS for any help !


----------



## art_b

You can get all your dry ferts supply from here http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/ .


----------



## Zapins

Ebay is also a good place to get some chemicals.

http://cgi.ebay.com/K2SO4-Potassium...hash=item180332687650&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## surpera1

ok - i made a mistake - but my research on potassium sulfate indicates
Potassium sulphate (K2SO4) has an analysis of 0-0-50. It is a white crystalline salt containing 42 to 44 percent K 

and

the KCL salt substitute i used contains right at 50% k

so it seems to me that i dosed a little high on the potassium - but i dont think its the end of the world ? or my aquarium rather - hahahahahahaahaha

i get what you are saying about chloride - i will toss out this batch and source the right stuff

feel free to chime in if my reasoning is too far off - hahahahahahaahah
i'm here to learn from you guys - and i really appreciate you taking the time to comment - thanks


----------



## Zapins

Nope  you have the right idea. It isn't the end of the world, probably no harm done, but always better to have the right stuff from the beginning rather than go through unnecessary frustrations.


----------



## bigbopper

i make it how much you want: bigbopper (george smolen) 864-617-8362 [email protected]


----------



## Diana K

KCl is OK in an aquarium as a source of K.


----------



## Skizhx

Try asking the chemists at your local pharmacy if they can get it. According to others in my area the pharmacists here are happy to order lab grade KNO3 and KH2PO4 by request. I can't see how K2SO4 would be much different.


----------



## Diana K

It is sold as fertilizer in 50 pound bags in agricultural areas. If you are near any sort of farming go ask some of the farm supply places.

I mix my own, but not by the cup!
It takes so little that I am measuring it by the fraction of a teaspoon to handle 700 gallons worth of tanks.

Get your initial supply from 
www.aquariumfertilizer.com 
and see how it goes.

Your recipe looks unbalanced. Did you work it out to suit some special problem with your water supply? 
That is a lot of magnesium. Plants need magnesium and calcium in the right ratio. Not a good idea to add just magnesium unless it is to balance another source of calcium.

Plants need over a dozen elements to thrive. Some are quite easy to supply. 
Hydrogen and oxygen, for example. 
Some are needed in such a small amount that they are sold in a blend called Trace or Micros or something similar.


----------

